
3DR Solo Goes Open Source with Open Solo - SkyDrone
https://www.skydrone.aero/blogs/news/3dr-solo-goes-open-source-with-open-solo
======
swapit
It would be great to see a manufacturer with scale to pick up the Solo base
and build a real competitor to DJI's drones.

